# Eisesglut - EU Die Nachtwache sucht!



## Janleon (30. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ihr wollt in den Schlangenschrein und die Festung der Stürme?
Ihr habt genügend Tagesfreizeit um 4 mal die Woche abends zu Raiden und auch die entsprechenden Vorbereitungen zu treffen? (Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag)
Ihr seid in der Lage, oder willens zu lernen, eure Klasse am Limit zu spielen und rauszuholen was möglich ist? 
Ihr gebt euch gerne den Stress Handwerksfähigkeiten zu lernen nur um das beste Item tragen zu können? 
Ihr habt Karazhanequipment, oder vergleichbares/besseres um euch auch von Anfang an einbringen zu können? 

Anforderungen: - Mindestens Karaequip
- TS (nicht nur hören auch reden können!)
- KTM/OMEN oder ähnliches was auch funzt
- Bossmods wie Deadlymind oder Bigwigs
- Die Bereitschaft auch mal nen Abend lang zu wipen,bis 
der Boss geknackt ist
- soziale Kompetenzen sowie Teamfähigkeit

Dann seid Ihr genau was wir suchen. Wenn Ihr jetzt auch noch eine der folgenden Klassen spielt könnte es sich für uns alle lohnen wenn Ihr mal unsere Homepage besucht um Euch zu bewerben, oder einfach mich, Janleon oder Kháran, Zulak In-Game anschreibt für ein kleines Gespräch im TS. 

Im moment stehen wir vor Vashi welche wir auf 2% haben und im Auge gehen wir auf Kael zu und werden uns auch bald dort versuchen um in naher Zukunft Hyjal und den Tempel sehen zu können.
Fortschritt auf der Nachtwache: http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/REALM_235

Momentan suchen wir: 

-Magier 
-Paladin 
-Heilig- Schattenpriester 
-Heilschamane
-Hexer 

Link zur Homepage: http://eisesglut.miep.net/ 

Grüße
Jan


----------

